# MMS Not Working CM10.1 Nightly Build 2-12-13 Cellcom Wireless



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm just having a small problem. I am not able to send picture messages, it just keeps saying sending, but it won't go through. I tried switching off WiFi onto 3g, because a stock cellcom rom sends pictures via their service and not over wifi. I was wondering if anyone else was either having this problem, or knows of a fix. Is it just my phone carrier, or is the the rom I flashed. I used ReidandKat's RomKonverter to convert the 10.1 nightly to cellcom.

Thanks!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

You need the apns settings for your carrier. Google the correct settings and then go to your voice dialer and *say* *open apns* then add the apns /save / and make sure its checked then reboot your phone and see if it works 

If you have any problem's just post it and i'll get back to you

Good Luck


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Works like a charm  Thanks a ton


----------

